# my collection



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2006)

this is fairly updated but there may be a few things missing.

Paphs: rothschildianum primaries:

Paph Andronicus (roth X victoria-mariae )
Paph Bel Royal (kolopakingii X roth 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Paph Cooksonii (roth. X druryi)
Paph David Ott (supardii x rothschildianum)
Paph Dellense (mastersianum X roth. 'Big Shoulders')
Paph Delrosi (delenatii 'The King' X roth. 'Eureka' AM/AOS )
Paph Delrosi (seedling) [2]
Paph Dollgoldi (roth x armeniacum) 
Paph Geoffrey Hands (roth. 'Windy Hill' x tigrinum 'Windy Hill') 
Paph Gerd Rollke (roth x emersonii)
Paph Gloria Naugle (roth '266A' x micranthum 'Red')
Paph Harold Koopowitz (malipoense 'Green Goddess' X roth. 'NY')
Paph Harold Koopowitz [2]
Paph Humoresque (roth 'Charles E' FCC/AOS X hirsutissimum 'Orchid Loft') [2]
Paph Iantha Stage 'My Sweet Baboo' (sukhakulii X roth) [B&C]
Paph Iantha Stage 'Dove' AM/AOS (roth x sukhakulii)
Paph Ingens (roth. X insigne )
Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth. 'Knight' X adductum 'Black Stallion')
Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth 'Knight' X adductum) {s}
Paph Julius (roth x lowii)
Paph Jupiter (roth 'Rocketeer' x hookerae '07')
Paph Lady Isabel (roth x stonei) [2/1 iffy]
Paph Prime Child (roth x primulinum)
Paph Prince Edward of York (sanderianum X roth.) cholchicine treated (bl 6.6)
Paph Prince Edward of York(seedling)
Paph Rolfei (roth x bellatulum)
Paph Susan Booth (roth. '266A' x praestans)
Paph Susan Booth (roth. 'Charles E' FCC/AOS x praestans 'Knob Creek' HCC/AOS) [ratcliffe]
Paph St Swithin (philippinense X roth.) - [Silva Orchids, NJ]
Paph St Swithin (philippinense X roth.) - [B&C]
Paph Taiwan (roth. 'Ambria' X platyphyllum (stonei var latifolium) 'Ruth Kennedy' AM/AOS
Paph Transdoll (roth. 'Commander' X liemianum '*****cat')
Paph Transdoll (roth. X liemianum)
Paph Transvaal 'Foothill' AM/AOS (roth x chamberlainianum)
Paph Unique (roth X fairrieanum)
Paph W.R. Lee (superbiens x roth) - [Papa Aroha Orchids, NZ]
Paph W.R. Lee (superbiens x roth)
Paph William Ambler (roth. 'Janet' AM/AOS X wilmelminia 'Chester Hill' AM/AOS)
Paph William Ambler (seedling)
Paph Woluwense (niveum X roth) [Hilltop]
Paph William Trelease (roth x parishii) still in capsule
Paph Vanguard (glaucophyllum X roth.)




Paph. Species:

Paph bellatulum [LL, NY]
Paph callosum - [LL, NY]
Paph callosum ('Burma' X 'Joc')
Paph charlesworthii ('Top Hat' X Pink Flush')
Paph delanatii
Paph dianthum
Paph faireanum ('Red' AM/AOS X self)
Paph faireanum 
Paph godefroyae
Paph liltii (primulinum var liltii) 
Paph niveum
Paph philippinense var. alba ('Ruey Ann Jade' X 'Green Jade')
Paph primulinum
Paph rothschildianum ('Green Valley' x 'Flying Eagle')
Paph rothschildianum ('Noyoan X Eureka' AM/AOS)
Paph rothschildianum ( 'Super Manifico X sib.
Paph venustum album ('Emerald' X 'Court Jester')




Paph Hybrids:

Paph Amber Shell 'Mavis' - [Baker&Chantry]
Paph (Armeni-White X malipoense)
Paph Battle of Egypt 'Alpha' FCC/AOS [B&C]
Paph Blanchette
Paph Copperware 'Laquered' [B&C]
Paph Deception II (niveum 'Snow Ball' HCC/AOS X delenatii 'Angel')
Paph. Gigi 'Switzier' - [B&C]
Paph Hideki Okuyama (malipoense 'Wisconsin' X glanduliferum 'North')
Paph. Hot Spots (henryanum X Red Glory)
Paph Imperial Jade (primulinum X. stonei ) - [B&C]
Paph It's A Doll (St. Swithen 'Doll' X malipoense 'Jolly Green') [2]
Paph King Arthur [2]
Paph Kolosand (kolopakingii X sanderianum)
Paph Lebeau (Transvaal 'In Charm' X roth 'HSIAO')
Paph London Wall 'Layfayette' AM/AOS [2]
Paph Luk Luk (niveum X stonei)
Paph Magic Lantern (micranthum X delanatii)
Paph Minnie May (venustum album 'Schumaker's' JC/AOS X makuli album 'Key Lime') {5.6 no roots}
Paph Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense) - [Yoshi]
Paph (philippenense 'In Charm' x PEOY 'In Charm')
Paph (primulinum X malipoense)
Paph Quasar (Macabre 'Black Wings' X roth. 'Kto')
Paph Randy Randolph) (sukhakulii X esquirolei) [2]
Paph Rosey Dawn
Paph (roth X Dragon Knife 'JEM')
Paph Saint Armel (St. Swithen 'Doll' X armeniacum 'Quasar')
Paph Saint Low (Paph lowii (pollen) X Paph Saint Swithin)
Paph (Saint Low x rothschildianum)
Paph Sunset 'Alpha'


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2006)

Paph, Paph, Paph... You would love Paph. Iona. E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 19, 2006)

an error in my list has been caught! Being stonei var latifolium in now platyphyllum, My Lady Isabel (roth. 'Ambria' X stonei var latifolium) 'Ruth Kennedy' AM/AOS is actually Paph Taiwan (roth. 'Ambria' X platyphyllum (stonei var latifolium) 'Ruth Kennedy' AM/AOS. I edited the list


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2006)

Amazing list!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron, by the way, I have noticed that we have similar tastes in Paphs. I like your collection but I cant imagine the space some of the leafspans of adult plants will take up. Where in NY do you live? E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

near Saratoga Springs the biggest leaf span out of the group is the Paph Bel Royal


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

The biggest so far, you mean. Man those cool Upstate winters! I am going to post my measly Paph list. E.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Many years ago, when I was visiting colleges I stopped by Cornell and the students went to class thru tunnels under the snow. You're bold to have greenhouses up there for sure. E.


----------

